

How I Implemented Layers in CamanJS - Faking pixel layers with the HTML Canvas - meltingice
http://blog.meltingice.net/programming/implementing-layers-camanjs/

======
tzm
Impressive work and thanks for sharing this. You just made a huge leap with
CamanJS. Now, I think I'll focus on writing extensions for it. Funny thing is
I was attempting to solve canvas layering and Photoshop-like blend modes, but
haven't had time recently to work on it. Excited to see this.

